# Girls Softball tourney



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

1dmkII, Canon 70-200 2.8 IS with a Kenko 1.4x.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I am about half way through uploading the game pics. 
Hmmm...maybe 30%. Still a lot of games to do.

Your pics look good. Thanks for coming out and working on your tan!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thank you Mike for letting me get some exposure in shorts shooting. I had a ball. It was a long day for sure, but seeing all the kiddos having fun was worth it.
Anytime I can help. just let me know
Fred



MT Stringer said:


> I am about half way through uploading the game pics.
> Hmmm...maybe 30%. Still a lot of games to do.
> 
> Your pics look good. Thanks for coming out and working on your tan!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks!!! 



jlatigo said:


> Great shots!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Excellent pics...Pasadena Field?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Roy Campbell Burroughs Park, Tomball
4 fields plus T-Ball field, nice concession stand w/covered tables.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Harbor. What Mike said. Very nice sports plex...and the park looks pretty good also. Like to go back and walk some of the trails.


Harbormaster said:


> Excellent pics...Pasadena Field?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

stargazer said:


> Thanks Harbor. What Mike said. Very nice sports plex...and the park looks pretty good also. Like to go back and walk some of the trails.


Behind the Shell station! We've played there...I knew it looked familiar...spent many long Saturdays and a few Sundays there!


----------

